# Fmm renewal



## kathryn (May 10, 2010)

My FMM and car permit expire in 21 days. Can i get a renewal in Guadalajara for 4 months for myself and the car or should i drive up to texas and re-enter. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

As far as I know, your only option is to return to the US of A and re-enter Mexico to renew both your FMM and the permit for the car.

If someone knows of a secret alternative method, I'd like to know!


----------



## kathryn (May 10, 2010)

circle110 said:


> As far as I know, your only option is to return to the US of A and re-enter Mexico to renew both your FMM and the permit for the car.
> 
> If someone knows of a secret alternative method, I'd like to know!


Thanks, circle 110


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Or you could go to Belize or Guatemala also....


----------



## kathryn (May 10, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Or you could go to Belize or Guatemala also....


thanks for the suggestion.........


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

chicois8 said:


> Or you could go to Belize or Guatemala also....


Good point. I should use that option some time. A nice trip to visit Oaxaca and Chiapas and then into Guatemala sounds like a good way to renew visa and car permit.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Neither the FMM or temporary car pass are renewable. You must leave with your vehicle & return. Technically they could give you a hard time about immediate return but so far no body has reported a problem. Guatemala or Belize sound good but not sure I'd take anything worthwhile there as that where all the junkers go and a real premium on newer cars. Also, not sure about additional insurance to protect in Guatemala or Belize


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

"Renew" was a bad choice of words. I realize that they both are single entry documents and you must leave and return, getting new docs. It just feels like a renewal since you essentially receive a new version of the same document but with fresh dates.

If I go all that way I'd spend a few days in Guatemala but insurance (at least liability) is a very good point. My 9 year old car is closer to junker than new car!


----------

